# Used Sig 229 40 for 800?



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Local store has two used Sig 229 in 40 for sale and they are both around $800. They are both in decent to good condition, but definitely show some wear. 

Not really looking to buy these guns but am wondering if these guns have indeed become so rare that the price quoted is what they now go for (I am in SoCal btw). Just a little confused because this is a little shop that normally has better prices than the big boys, but these are much higher than I expected.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got my 229 used for 550 with 6 mags. I don't see a reason that those pistols are priced so high. It sounds to me like someone is trying to cash in on the panic sales.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Got my 229R used about a year ago.

Used but in good condition, night sights, 3ea 12 round mags., Houge grips, original box and all the origional paper work and book.

$525.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the feedback; I know everything in SoCal is just a little bit more, but that I thought that was over the top.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Too high. I just paid $840 ($883 after FFL and shipping) for my P229 SAS G2.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree, way too high, unless they come with night sights, holsters, and 5-7 mags! 

Like Todd said, you could get a new Sig in that price range. You might want to mention that to the dealer next time you see him.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> I agree, way too high, unless they come with night sights, holsters, and 5-7 mags!
> 
> Like Todd said, you could get a new Sig in that price range. You might want to mention that to the dealer next time you see him.


Hell, mine did come with night sights for that price! Only two mags though, so I had to buy two more. :smt022


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine has the Sig-Lite sites too. and four of the six mags are Sig Sauer Mags and the other two made by the same company under their own name. Got a Gould & Goodrich holster for another 35 bucks. which brought the total to 585.00.


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with everyone. I just bought a P229R .40 S&W N.I.B. (New in Box) for $719.99 + tax.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Supply + Demand. Just go to a shop and order a new one for about the same price.


----------

